# delete account...



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to delete my account, how do I do this...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo! Why what's up mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pm katy.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Or just stop using uk-m. I don't get why people look for attention by making these threads, if you don't want to use uk-m jut don't go on it!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gbn69 said:


> I want to delete my account, how do I do this...


good bye mate , good luck


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

click on your username at the top then press alt and F4 and you should dissapear.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Man Down!!

Good luck in watever you do mate!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> click on your username at the top then press alt and F4 and you should dissapear.


Does this work if i click on other peoples usernames !!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

retro-mental said:


> Does this work if i click on other peoples usernames !!!!!


dunno - try it mate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you have to punch milky in the bolox - then it self deletes


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

You can message me and I can sort it for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> click on your username at the top then press alt and F4 and you should dissapear.


PMSL!?!

Hope he's tries this one.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

R0B said:


> PMSL!?!
> 
> Hope he's tries this one.


Hey. The missus is tech support so credit me with some knowledge

Yes i did !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

Not lookin for attention guys, just need to delete my account and didn't know how to...thanks for advice regardless...gbn


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> You can message me and I can sort it for you.


Please can you delete my account.

Many Thanks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Matt Grimshaw said:


> Please can you delete my account.
> 
> Many Thanks


Will do


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Hera said:


> Will do


Hi @Hera,

could you please delete my account.

many thanks


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

sidi said:


> Hi @Hera,
> 
> could you please delete my account.
> 
> many thanks


You have 3 posts, and that was your third...

Just delete the other two lol.. :laugh:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Archaic said:


> You have 3 posts, and that was your third...
> 
> Just delete the other two lol.. :laugh:


 :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

@Hera Can you delete mine please? Farewell folks :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Can you delete mine please? Farewell folks :beer:


Oi....why mate?

Just log off for a while.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Oi....why mate?
> 
> Just log off for a while.


I did. First time I've logged in for a while, first thing I see is I've been quoted by some fat, beardy **** calling me a pussy because I'm unable to squat. This isn't a bodybuilding forum, it's a doss house for a bunch of idiots who have got nothing better to do than insult somebody over the internet.

I'm not saying every member is an idiot. The people who I get on with have always been sound, a couple of members in particular who know who they are, but it's the aggro I can't be doing with.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I did. First time I've logged in for a while, first thing I see is I've been quoted by some fat, beardy **** calling me a pussy because I'm unable to squat. This isn't a bodybuilding forum, it's a doss house for a bunch of idiots who have got nothing better to do than insult somebody over the internet.
> 
> I'm not saying every member is an idiot. The people who I get on with have always been sound, a couple of members in particular who know who they are, but it's the aggro I can't be doing with.


So block them? Simple. Don't let a few bad people spoil it for you...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

MF88 said:


> I did. First time I've logged in for a while, first thing I see is I've been quoted by some fat, beardy **** calling me a pussy because I'm unable to squat. This isn't a bodybuilding forum, it's a doss house for a bunch of idiots who have got nothing better to do than insult somebody over the internet.
> 
> I'm not saying every member is an idiot. The people who I get on with have always been sound, a couple of members in particular who know who they are, but it's the aggro I can't be doing with.


Shame to see you go fella.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Wtf is with all the 'please delete my account' bollox!?!? Don't want to use the forum anymore? Then don't fcuking come on here!! It's not rocket science.

It's just attention seeking.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> So block them? Simple. Don't let a few bad people spoil it for you...


I have to agree with this too.

Don't let them get to ya!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I have to agree with this too.
> 
> Don't let them get to ya!!


I don't understand it haha, the block button is there for this EXACT reason


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

MF88 said:


> I did. First time I've logged in for a while, first thing I see is I've been quoted by some fat, beardy **** calling me a pussy because I'm unable to squat. This isn't a bodybuilding forum, it's a doss house for a bunch of idiots who have got nothing better to do than insult somebody over the internet.
> 
> I'm not saying every member is an idiot. The people who I get on with have always been sound, a couple of members in particular who know who they are, but it's the aggro I can't be doing with.


Ignore the tools, bud. They mean fcuk all to you at the end of the day.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Wtf is with all the 'please delete my account' bollox!?!? Don't want to use the forum anymore? Then don't fcuking come on here!! It's not rocket science.
> 
> It's just attention seeking.


Nothing to do with that mate. It's easier to get hold of the top staff through tagging than it is via PM. Imagine how many pm's they must get a day, it's not exactly a small forum.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I don't understand it haha, the block button is there for this EXACT reason


True.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

richardrahl said:


> Wtf is with all the 'please delete my account' bollox!?!? Don't want to use the forum anymore? Then don't fcuking come on here!! It's not rocket science.
> 
> It's just attention seeking.


See ya later Pete.....no one gives a fvck about ya.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

So what happens when you block someone, their posts don't show up or what?

What happens if other people quote them?

Does it not make it difficult to understand the flow/context when reading a thread and some of the posts are not showing?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> See ya later Pete.....no one gives a fvck about ya.


It really was meant in that sense, but can see that it could have come across as such (I wrote it fast because some bsatard usually beats me to it :lol: )

What I meant was... When somebody has absolutely decided to leave, why come back on here to ask for it to be deleted!? Just don't come back on.

Obviously it can work by folk persuading the good ones to stay, I suppose.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

FelonE said:


> See ya later Pete.....no one gives a fvck about ya.


Oi, speak for ya self, you. I'm sitting here crying my eyes out over His departure.

Pretty please with sugar on top, please don't leave us mate. This place will fall apart without your input.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

richardrahl said:


> It really was meant in that sense, but can see that it could have come across as such (I wrote it fast because some bsatard usually beats me to it :lol: )
> 
> What I meant was... When somebody has absolutely decided to leave, why come back on here to ask for it to be deleted!? Just don't come back on.
> 
> Obviously it can work by folk persuading the good ones to stay, I suppose.


It must be because some people are addicted and cant just log out and never come back.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

12 gauge said:


> It must be because some people are addicted and cant just log out and never come back.


Yeah, I suppose that's why some (Milky and Mars etc) ask to be banned.

Shame to lose good lads because of keyboard warrior fcukwits who try to make themselves feel big by making others feel small though.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> It really was meant in that sense, but can see that it could have come across as such (I wrote it fast because some bsatard usually beats me to it :lol: )
> 
> What I meant was... When somebody has absolutely decided to leave, why come back on here to ask for it to be deleted!? Just don't come back on.
> 
> Obviously it can work by folk persuading the good ones to stay, I suppose.


I still get emails saying about PM's etc., that's the reason I came back on tonight.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I still get emails saying about PM's etc., that's the reason I came back on tonight.


There's a option so you don't get email notifications. It's in the settings just turn it off


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

MF88 said:


> I still get emails saying about PM's etc., that's the reason I came back on tonight.


Fair enough fella. Stick around though, there's still plenty of decent lads about.

I must be set up different to you, because I don't think I've had a single email from this forum in over 7 years. #billynomates :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Nothing to do with that mate. It's easier to get hold of the top staff through tagging than it is via PM. Imagine how many pm's they must get a day, it's not exactly a small forum.


I'm pretty swift to reply  Could you please PM me about it?


----------

